

Tricks to Play with your Brain - samratjp
http://www.smashinglists.com/10-amazing-tricks-to-play-with-your-brain/#

======
donaq
_Lift your right foot a few inches from the floor and then begin to move it in
a clockwise direction. While you’re doing this, use a finger your right index
finger to draw a number 6 in the air. Your foot will turn in an anticlockwise
direction and there’s nothing you can do about it!_

Hmm... this might be overstated. I could do it with a little bit of
concentration.

~~~
nandemo
Yes, it's overstated.

To play the piano, for instance, you have to do harder things than that, like
playing a 3 against 4 rhythm (left hand plays 3 notes while the right hand
plays 4).

------
Gormo
I am 30 and was able to hear the 18000Hz tone without a problem (and it's
_extremely_ annoying). It's very similar to the sound produced by a CRT that's
turned on without video input.

Has the "under-20" presumption been empirically tested?

~~~
qw
Same here. I'm 31 and can hear that sound as well.

------
JadeNB
Is it just me, or are the pictures for #7 and (maybe) #1 a bit NSFW?

~~~
limmeau
Depends on your W, but I'd rather be worried about being caught in front of my
desk with ping-pong eyes.

------
jrockway
Maybe, maybe not. With respect to the first one... I sleep with earplugs and a
sleep mask. I don't hallucinate with these on -- I just don't get woken up by
sound or light.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I can see shapes, particularly faces, just by closing my eyes for short
periods. I assumed this was normal, e.g. seeing things in clouds, inkblot
tests etc. so I think they're just overstating things slightly.

------
pook
Is #2 an illusory rickroll?

